# Misono SS vs Fujiwara vs Kanetsugu



## john br (Jun 23, 2016)

Hello,

I'm looking for a Gyuto under 100$ on JCK (as I live in France).

On this website we can find 3 series in this price range :

Misono Steel Series (not UX10)

Kanetsugu ProM (with special handle)

Fujiwara FKM, (wich is often presented here as a good choice for beginners )

What difference can you see between those knife and what is your advice?

Thanks!


----------



## john br (Jun 23, 2016)

It's a bit more expensive but I could think about 440 series. Is this line better than 3 others?

It's for home cook, but I don't want carbon steel, I prefer stainless at first.


----------



## john br (Jun 23, 2016)

OK thanks. I'm afraid I won't be able to get it from korin as i'm french and do not intend to move for a few years  
Tell me if I'm right
So Misono provides better F&F than fujiwara. Misono molyb will be easier to sharpen as it is softer than 440. 

Finally, Misono moly offers good Misono F&F and a cheap price. 
440 is more expensive, steel has really better quality over other series?


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

There is a Korin-France that is also having a 15% discount on knives


----------



## john br (Jun 23, 2016)

foody518 said:


> There is a Korin-France that is also having a 15% discount on knives


OK thanksbforbthe tip! I just had a look at korin france but they do not sell Misono or fujiwara here. They propose tohigaru and suisin as entry level.


----------



## john br (Jun 23, 2016)

Misono molyb is 80S in 210 gyuto
Misono 440 is 120
Fujiwara fkm is 75.
So 440 is an upper class. 
What's worth between fujiwara and Misono molyb?


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

Oops, didn't notice the difference in selection. Yeah, Togiharu's INOX and Molybdenum line would probably be considered entry level. Same with Suisin INOX Western which has really good F&F and a two-toned handle but runs pricier.


----------



## john br (Jun 23, 2016)

Could you advise abiut différences for
steel quality, 
edge rétention, 
Balance
Edge shape
Ease to sharpen

Misono moly has a thinner edge 2 vs 2,2mm and is a slightly lighter 157 vs 172 g


----------



## john br (Jun 23, 2016)

Actually I think Misono 440 series mostly compete with masamto vg series, at 20 dollars difference.
Is Fujiwara better alloy (aus8?) than misono molybdene?


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

I'd be inclined to think theyare very similar, but this is just personal speculation.


----------



## john br (Jun 23, 2016)

@Benuser According to you, price gap between Misono molyb and Misono 440 is justified ?(40 dollars for 210 gyuto)


----------



## john br (Jun 23, 2016)

In the same price range we find JCK KAGAYAKI ES 210 Gyuto (VG10) now At 128$ (instead of 150$). Is it competing with misono 440?


----------



## john br (Jun 23, 2016)

OK thanks. Misano 440 seems good for value. Anything else good for 100-130$?


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

No personal experience with the JCK knives or Misono's stainless, but if you started looking at that higher price range you can also find stuff like the Inazuma knives from JCK, if bling matters. For $145 Sukenari stamped Gingami 210mm is an option.

Also JCK Kagayaki Basic competes with the knives originally considered.


----------



## john br (Jun 23, 2016)

Oh yes thanks! I had not noticed Kagayaki basic, il also in sale and it looks good.

Vs misono is it the same for F&F,  edge retention, and ease to sharpen?


----------



## john br (Jun 23, 2016)

Ok so I don't need to hurry!


----------



## john br (Jun 23, 2016)

I'm still earning stone sharpening, I am still quite unexperienced. I recently purchased a Naniwa  Specialty stone 1000 grit, ad and i have a small width (3 cm) combination stone (1000/3000) wich does not fit very well for large knives

The result is sharp but far from scarying!

I hope I will be able to give sharpness those knifes deserve.


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

Build your angle holding and muscle memory on that 1k  keep practicing!


----------



## john br (Jun 23, 2016)

For 20 dollars more than misono 440, is mamamoto vg worth the price gap


----------



## john br (Jun 23, 2016)

I Would also consider semi stainless knives. Jck carbonext seems great. Is there anything similar with wa handle?
Is Edge retention better on CN over, let's say, Misono 440?
One more thing : what about blue moon steel?
Thx!


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

Blue moon is blue #2 wrapped in stainless. Blue #2 is going to be more reactive than something denoted as semi-stainless

You found the only semi-stainless on JCK's site. Though, stainless clad carbon isn't bad to take care of in terms of maintenance, but that depends on the end user.


----------



## john br (Jun 23, 2016)

Thx! 
Is there any european e-retailer for semi stainless wa gyuto?


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

http://www.japanesenaturalstones.com/itinomonn-stainless-kasumi-240mm-wa-gyuto/ but very much but in the same price range of the knives originally discussed in this thread.
He calls it "stain-less" with the meaning of semi-stainless. It is clad in (actual) soft stainless steel.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Huh, semi-stainless clad in semi-stainless, the semi-stailess cladding is likely easier to abrade for thinning than the usual stainless cladding.


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

@Rick Alan it reads to me like the cladding is the typical soft stainless cladding (as opposed to semi)


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Millions has an Itonomon stainless, it shows patina throughout so if there is cladding then it is stainless of less than 13% chrome.  But Itonomon could possibly supply 2 different stainless knives.  Anyways I both sharpened and used it and I have to say I was quite pleased, seemed every bit as nice as his Konosuke, a very high-demand semi-stainless knife.


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

I see, thanks for the info Rick.

There is a Tadafusa SLD (semi-stainless with stainless cladding) that Knifewear sells but I don't know about pricing/shipping to Europe from a Canadian retailer.


----------



## john br (Jun 23, 2016)

Ok. I don't like much tadafusa handle. I will consider Itonomonn stainless (but out of stock in 210). Is there other wa gyuto with semi stainless steel?


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

Yoshikane makes a SKD semi stainless core steel wrapped in stainless, but I don't know about EU/international vendors. http://bernalcutlery.lightspeedwebs...-yoshikane-skd-210mm-wa-gyuto-tsuchime/dp/266

I wouldn't get so hung up on semi-stainless steel. Plenty of options in full stainless, or stainless clad carbon steel.


----------



## john br (Jun 23, 2016)

foody518 said:


> Yoshikane makes a SKD semi stainless core steel wrapped in stainless, but I don't know about EU/international vendors. http://bernalcutlery.lightspeedwebs...-yoshikane-skd-210mm-wa-gyuto-tsuchime/dp/266
> 
> I wouldn't get so hung up on semi-stainless steel. Plenty of options in full stainless, or stainless clad carbon steel.


Thanks for reply. Yoshikane is quite expensive. Actually, all semi stainless are expensive, except maybe tadafusa sld. 
You're right, maybe I should not be so focused on semi stainles, I know there are great stuff blue#2 cladded or stainles. Recently, i saw Ashi hamono stainless (at 175 S). Maybe it not the best steel but i guess it has great profile and good F&F too.


----------



## john br (Jun 23, 2016)

At first I intended to get Itinomonn 210 semi stainless, which is about 184S, but it is out of stock at JNS.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

They go in and out of stock regularly. At least ask when they are getting a shipment and decide if it is worth waiting


----------



## john br (Jun 23, 2016)

MillionsKnives said:


> They go in and out of stock regularly. At least ask when they are getting a shipment and decide if it is worth waiting


Yes, for the moment, Maksim doesn't know when he will get Itinomonn back in stock, but I will wait I think, not so in a hurry.
How would you compare Itinomonn semi stainless and Ashi hamomo stainless?


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Not similar.  Semi stainless vs stainless. clad vs monosteel. Ashi hamono ginga is thinner at the spine.  Both pretty thin at the edge.    ashi is like 42mm at the heel vs 46mm. I don't like short knives, I need some knuckle clearance.  I have a 210 konosuke that is 42mm at the heel.  I use it more like a short slicer or a long petty than a chefs knife.


----------

